# Hindu Kush @ 6wks Flowering.....How much longer?



## MetalSmelter (May 18, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been growing single Hindu Kush from some bagseed, Vegged it for 7weeks under a 70w hps, i topped at 6weeks, then switched over to flower the following week, and its currently been flowering for just a little over 6 weeks, during flowering i added CFL's for side lighting.

I'm wondering how much longer it could be before she's done, seems as though she's on her bulking stage, as i've seen areas explode in size on the upper cola's, and a little thickening on some lower nugs.

Also wondering possible finishing weight, i'm guessing 1oz to start with, and if i get that much i will be happy, Moreso and i'll be an exctstatic person! But in order to do that i need to bulk up my lower inner bud sites and the heads.

I'm mainly going by fdd2blk's harvest tutorial, and golden tinge, though i'm undsure if this strain should be harvested before then. As far as u can tell using a 30x, i'm getting to around 80% white, no ambers yet, but she's still bulking up, and i can tell the top 4 heads are getting sorta heavy, as they shake slowly from mass in the circulation fans, and movement from the bottom of the plant shakes them ALOT with little force.

Last i gave her was about a tsp of molasses for ~1gallon. Have been working up from there through flower, and started veg nutes at 3wks veg, a long with added flower nutes at the beginning of flower. Top cola and bud leaves are going purple, and upper fan leaves are turning pink/red. 

Neway heres the pictures. Top cola's are 4", total plant is 15" from top of soil.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 18, 2009)

i'd flush it asap if u havnt started already then pick it


----------



## BigBud992 (May 18, 2009)

First off, find the breeder information for this strain. Based on what the flower period is (my guess is its a kush so its 6-8 weeks), you have an idea. Then, most importantly, check the trichomes (like you are). This is an indica, so you want a heavy stone right? Make sure you see at least a 50% ratio of amber within your trichomes. It's up to you, though. The trichomes can change from clear, cloudy, to amber in a matter of days when the plant has reached maturity.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys, was afraid i might not get any based on the question at hand.

I did forget to add though that all breader sites i've looked at for the HK = 7 weeks, or 49 days, and i'm around 44 i think, but fddk said in his tutorial that most sites are off a good week-2weeks for optimal harvest time, i've been using only molasses for the last week, and plan on using it during my flush, which i've already begun, and will continue until ready. I'm really unsure of how i want my harvest ratio though, i do want the strongest high for the plant, so probobly a bit of amber, the smell seems to be changing more from a aeromatic hash to a pungent hash smell. 

2days ago I plucked a very small very bottom nugget, wet weight was ~1g including stem, all wet, and tried it then and there, no dry time, and it seemed a very laid back smoke, sweet, with that trademark kush spice, and the high was short (no dry/cure) but calming, and definently there but in very premature form. I feel that she's still pumping alot into her weight, as they do on their last week, but i plan on trying the 72hr darkness before harvest as well. I've been checking tric's daily for the last week.

I will say she is a beautiful plan with the additions of the purples up top I just hope to see her fill out throughout the and not only on the top. Will this continue as the lower buds mature more down the plant? i feel the lower buds minus the top 4 are undersized and could go longer than the tops.......


----------



## jeffro (May 18, 2009)

Keep it up! She looks beautiful! Sounds like you know what you are doing.
'Fro Man


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 18, 2009)

i would pick that in one week after that pic was taken. and i think you will pull well over a oz


----------



## Peewok (May 18, 2009)

yeah i agree, about a week after that picture was taken


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 18, 2009)

yea dont ever pay attention to the flower period i mean its good to know to have a general idea but u will know when its done..just look at ur plant its using all it sugars in the leaves thats y their yellow and u got some fat buds to..ur almost ready to harvest just one or 2 more weeks


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 18, 2009)

Picture was taken today, just before making this thread. I did forget to mention the use of UV-B as well ~6-8hrs a day over the last 2 weeks.

So 1week or based on the overall look for optimal harvest time for the Indica, she's still throwing alot of new pistils out down low, and at popcorn sites.....


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 19, 2009)

Lost alot of leaves today mabey 10, majority of the yellow ones shown in the picture, some of the more green ones have muted a little and are getting more yellow, all i did was just give a slight tug, and they would come off, is this typical of the leaves that are fully yellow?


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

That girl has a NICE pair of tits at the top!!! 

I kinda wanna do your plant


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 19, 2009)

This will be my second harvest, 3rd grow. 1st grow hybrid never flowered , 2nd grow indica i harvested bout .5oz and it was ALL seeded, so she never packed on heavy weight, but still crystally....this is my best yet though with good genetics, patience, etc.

I am thinking about harvesting the top 4, then raising the plant for more light on the lower nugs.....will this stress toooo much for more flowering potential on them, or will they be done just as soon as the tops.....they look a little farther off.

Also just wondering, what the best way to make hash from 3/4oz of stems collected over time and trimmings from the HK, with a good quality outcome?


----------



## kremnon (May 19, 2009)

the most important thing regardless of what the flowertime is check those trichomes with ur micro


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

MetalSmelter said:


> This will be my second harvest, 3rd grow. 1st grow hybrid never flowered , 2nd grow indica i harvested bout .5oz and it was ALL seeded, so she never packed on heavy weight, but still crystally....this is my best yet though with good genetics, patience, etc.
> 
> I am thinking about harvesting the top 4, then raising the plant for more light on the lower nugs.....will this stress toooo much for more flowering potential on them, or will they be done just as soon as the tops.....they look a little farther off.
> 
> Also just wondering, what the best way to make hash from 3/4oz of stems collected over time and trimmings from the HK, with a good quality outcome?


Try using the isoprpyl alcohol method for making hash with your trimmings, stems, and popcorn buds.

It works really well and I think it is by far the easiest way to do it.

Just google it, there are plenty of "How To's" out there.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 19, 2009)

yea leaves that come off easy means its almost ready to harvest u can do it now or wait a week or so..u could harvest the bigger ripper nugs if u want but i never do that i just throw my small nugs in with trimmings for more hash..and id get a bubblebag online and a 5bag is good u dont really need 8bags there a rip off


----------



## kremnon (May 19, 2009)

ur not gonna get much off of stem though maybe use ur trim leaves for best results.

some times i just chop up the trim toss it in a mason jare add ice and water close it and shake it up. then strain though a paint stainer, next u have all this green water, slowly pour it through sum silk panties. scrape the hash off with a knife. press out as much water as u can and dry it out for smokin


----------



## kremnon (May 19, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Try using the isoprpyl alcohol method for making hash with your trimmings, stems, and popcorn buds.
> 
> It works really well and I think it is by far the easiest way to do it.
> 
> Just google it, there are plenty of "How To's" out there.


NEVER EVER EVER USE ISOPRPYL!!!!!!!
it can make u go blind. 

use denatured alch. or everclear to make ur hash oil


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> NEVER EVER EVER USE ISOPRPYL!!!!!!!
> it can make u go blind.
> 
> use denatured alch. or everclear to make ur hash oil


What are you talking about?

How can it make you go blind? Show me something that says it can make you go blind.

It is an EXTREMELY CLEAN alcohol. It is burns off very easily. Denatured alcohol is used to remove PAINT!!!

Isopropyl alcohol is also labeled as rubbing alcohol which many people keep in their medicine cabinet so it is COMPLETELY SAFE.

Seriously man, don't comment because it is OBVIOUS that you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to do a bit more research on isopropyl for the stems and such, but i'd like to get something if anything from them, most have a coating of crystals or what looks like some trics.

Well i'm happy to say that as more yellow fan leaves come off i guess more strength is being put into popcorn and lower bud weight, as they are becoming larger down low, which is what i felt i was lacking. But i will say i lost another 6-10 leaves today, i guess this is normal for this point of life.

These pictures are 2 days after the last pictures i posted, which i started the thread with.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 23, 2009)

Update, 7weeks even.

I'm thinking 1 more week. She's swelling incredibly nice. I can see areas that are filling out, day by day. Just waiting for lower buds to have that bursting look to them.


----------



## b1izzard (May 23, 2009)

that is one gorgeous plants. congratulations on doing so well. it makes me excited for you to see her looking so good. i look forward to seeing you harvest off of her.


----------



## shadypantz (May 23, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing . i have the same strain goin right now , it looks like im a week behind you , but im getting yellowing on all the leaves , but great looking buds , my guess is this is normal ?


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 24, 2009)

Yes it is normal as the plant uses sugars in them and no longer needs them, they'll fall off if no longer needed, any purpling yet on the buds? My tops 2 are getting massive imo, and the purple is spreading to the rest of the plant, 1 more week if i can stand it.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 25, 2009)

2 days past 7 weeks Flower. I see very few if any Amber trics yet, areas are definently still bulking up. The wait continues. Popcorns are becoming penny sized , these should and will get larger if i wait a few more weeks on those areas......unsure if i should or want too. I'm trying to hold off on snipping the top 4 which are getting massive as they seem to be getting close, and i would like to harvest her all at once, and the lower heads seem to be filling out. These lower heads used to be more leafy than there were cones, seems to be evening out and going more towards cones now.


----------



## MetalSmelter (May 31, 2009)

Dunno if anyone is still following but i'm still holding off on cutting, i'm at a day past 8weeks, still no amber trics, and she's still packing on weight. Fan leaves are seaming to be non existant now from flushing/molasses, but she's still going strong and i can obviously tell shes spreading out filling out between the single bud leaves in the nugs with more calyx's, and they are swelling as well, but no where near the size i figure they will finish at (dosent quite look like a seed is in them, not large enough!). Lower buds are packing on as well, which is what i was hoping for, but not as much as i wanted lol. Those yellow fan leaves in the top head buds are easily pulled out once dead enough, this wont affect her potency will it?....I believe 9 weeks will be it, or 63days. I've been flushing for almost 4weeks i think.

57Days Flower


----------



## gogrow (May 31, 2009)

+rep to you bro... its nice to see a few people letting their plants finish...
will definitely be watching to see your final results



MetalSmelter said:


> Dunno if anyone is still following but i'm still holding off on cutting, i'm at a day past 8weeks, still no amber trics, and she's still packing on weight. Fan leaves are seaming to be non existant now from flushing/molasses, but she's still going strong and i can obviously tell shes spreading out filling out between the single bud leaves in the nugs with more calyx's, and they are swelling as well, but no where near the size i figure they will finish at (dosent quite look like a seed is in them, not large enough!). Lower buds are packing on as well, which is what i was hoping for, but not as much as i wanted lol. Those yellow fan leaves in the top head buds are easily pulled out once dead enough, this wont affect her potency will it?....I believe 9 weeks will be it, or 63days. I've been flushing for almost 4weeks i think.
> 
> 57Days Flower


----------



## cookin (Jun 1, 2009)

shit man they getting fat, + rep


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, i'm going to harvest this sat i beleive, if i see no amber before then i may push her longer, i'm just unsure of how much larger or potent she will get at this point, i'm at 58days. I'd like a one hitter if at all possible.


----------



## cannabizzy (Jun 1, 2009)

beautiful plant!! yeah keep it another week and chop that sucker down...get ready to get stoned out of your mind lol


----------



## weediscool (Jun 1, 2009)

lookin very nice esp from a 70w hps. i wouldnt worry about the fan leaves. they prob woulda stayed longer had you not done such a long flush but theres nothin you can really do about that if youre unsure when the strain really finishes.


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 2, 2009)

Tommorrow is half way through week 8, she's still packing on weight, and i'm seeing some fresh white pistils up top and on various other buds, i clipped off a small sugar leaf (budleaf) from one of the large cola's, and upon inspection @ 60x all trics are clear to milky, unsure of percentages, but with smaller surface resin heads turning a redish color, though i was lookin at a purplish leaf, and the bottom side. But almost all milky stems/clear to milky heads on the trics. Some of the calyx's are getting beafy! There are clearly defined flowering clusters larger than my thumb. Top 2 are 2-2.5" in diamater and about 4"-4.5" Tall.


----------



## tems (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess good things do come to those that wait.


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 6, 2009)

9 Weeks today

Do plants typicaly condense as they pack on weight, bud size is still getting larger, definitive grouped bud heads coming out of the masses as there swelling, their dense as hell. Just a little longer!


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 8, 2009)

Well i had to go ahead and cut it today, i have family coming in at the end of the week......ala must be done drying, though i do wish i could have gone a few more days But i do have some amber.

So i ended up cutting her this morning, took a few hrs for it to go on, and i finished with 83.5g:

80.8g Larger
2.5g popcorn

4.5g Trim

Ended with both tops being 15g a piece, very nice IMO. Hopefully they will smoke good, i imagine ending with 1oz Dry.


----------



## R1Farmer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just found this thread. I'm growing the same HK and was just wondering how your's turned out? Tanks Brah!! :cool


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 6, 2009)

when it looks done wait a week! you'll be happier


----------



## slyer8 (Feb 23, 2010)

couchlock907 said:


> when it looks done wait a week! you'll be happier


LMAO some people dont even bother reading the thread before they suggest something!!!

06-08-2009 03:01 PM MetalSmelter *Well i had to go ahead and cut it today, i have family coming in at the end of the week......ala must be done drying, though i do wish i could have gone a few more days But i do have some amber.

So i ended up cutting her this morning, took a few hrs for it to go on, and i finished with 83.5g:*


----------



## JoeCa1i (Feb 23, 2010)

Hindukush from bagseed?I got a 1 month old HK from sensiseeds,hopeing its a male.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful lookin tree homeboy. Old thread so I don't even know if you'll get this. Cool to see cause I just started a HD last Monday. Peace.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 21, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312273-fun-grow-hindu-kush.html Here's my baby girl.


----------



## Tricks4u (Jun 16, 2012)

I know this thread is old as hell, but thanks....friend was given a seed that was said to be Hindu Kush from bag seed, plant looks almost the same, his seems to have a little more Sativa in it, but same deal with all the leaves turning yellow and falling off at about 7 weeks now, sad it got pollinated, but not bad, who knows what those will produce! thanks again for this thread helped a lot! I can get a feel on when to tell him to cut her


----------

